# Best value bill pay contract?



## tommybc (6 May 2015)

Hey i'm looking to get a contract on bill pay  it seems emobile has good a deal €24 first six months, €39 for the next 18. *unlimited* and s6 included for €300 , do you know of any better deals than this with other networks?


----------



## mathepac (7 May 2015)

Tescomobile SIM only month-to-month contract €25 / month 10,000 minutes any Irish network (1850/1890 etc numbers excluded), 10,000 texts, 5GB data, 50 free  international texts and 200 web texts free per month.


----------



## TTI (7 May 2015)

Not a bill, but it may suit! Tescomobile (on 3/O2 network), 15 euro a month topup - all calls, 5GB data!  

I've always found it cheaper to buy the phone outright rather than on contract.


----------



## tommybc (7 May 2015)

TTI said:


> Not a bill, but it may suit! Tescomobile (on 3/O2 network), 15 euro a month topup - all calls, 5GB data!
> 
> I've always found it cheaper to buy the phone outright rather than on contract.


This is the best so far, but no texts is there?
I was looking to get a phone included (if it's a good deal) 
The emobile deal has a galaxy s6 included for 299e which could be sold for 550e so a profit of 250e would this overall be a better deal?


----------



## Jazz01 (7 May 2015)

48months offer some good deals - sim only, they don't sell phones... worth a look...


----------



## mathepac (7 May 2015)

@tommybc - The difference between the total cost of the emobile deal and the Tescomobile SIM only deal is €4 over two years!! That's using your price of €550 for the phone. There is no €250 profit, just a change in the upfront cost of the phone. BTW you are correct - emobile wins in that comparison by €0.17 per month. The main difference is with Tesco you can exit your contract with 30 days notice and still own your phone.


----------



## tommybc (7 May 2015)

mathepac said:


> @tommyboyc - The difference between the total cost of the emobile deal and the Tescomobile SIM only deal is €4 over two years!! That's using your price of €550 for the phone. There is no €250 profit, just a change in the upfront cost of the phone. BTW you are correct - emobile wins in that comparison by €0.17 per month. The main difference is with Tesco you can exit your contract with 30 days notice and still own your phone.


I agree and it's not even worth it since you have the bother of selling the phone, is this comparison for the 25e you mentioned or the 15e TTI mentioned?


----------



## TTI (7 May 2015)

Tesco Mobile - You can also do for 15 euro all calls, 1GB data and texts. Or 5GB data and send webtexts.


----------



## mathepac (7 May 2015)

@tommybc  €25 sim only. I'm on it for the last 3 years or so & I think it's great value. It started at €35 / month and went down twice since I joined. I was a Tesco top-up customer originally. I buy my own phones these days and I'm currently using a 2nd-hand iPhone 5 64gb that cost me €250 last year and has never missed a beat.

emobile = (24 X 6) + (39 X 18) + 300 = 144 + 702 + 300 = €1,146
Tescomobile = (24 X 25) + 550 = €1,150


----------



## tommybc (7 May 2015)

mathepac said:


> @tommybc  €25 sim only. I'm on it for the last 3 years or so & I think it's great value. It started at €35 / month and went down twice since I joined. I was a Tesco top-up customer originally. I buy my own phones these days and I'm currently using a 2nd-hand iPhone 5 64gb that cost me €250 last year and has never missed a beat.
> 
> emobile = (24 X 6) + (39 X 18) + 300 = 144 + 702 + 300 = €1,146
> Tescomobile = (24 X 25) + 550 = €1,150


Do you know if they have any bill pay including phone for 25e a month, with the phone at a cheaper price?


----------

